# Best tubeless repair kit?



## tony_mm (Dec 1, 2016)

Hi,


What is the best tubeless repair kit that you would recommend?
(Light and small if possible)


----------



## lentamentalisk (Jul 21, 2015)

Though they are a bit pricey, Dynaplug should be in everyone's repair kit. The bacon strips are infuriating and can sometimes cause more harm than good. I'm partial to the Dynaplug Racer. It has both big and small plugs. Pop off the top and jab it into the tire. I carry a few extra plugs in case I get a second puncture, though I never have.


----------



## Rob_E (Nov 22, 2010)

I've only ever used the the General Innovations kit. I've only plugged my tire once in 3 years now of running tubeless full time. And it worked. At a rate of one puncture per 3 years, it could take me a while to test out any other kits.

While I've only repaired a tire once, I grab that thing all the time when I've misplaced my valve core remover, because the bottom of the container can be used to remove a presta valve core.

https://www.amazon.com/Genuine-Innovations-G20439-Tubeless-Bicycle/dp/B01MG5LGCM/


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

The new Stans dart kit is meant to be good...

https://www.notubes.com/DART


----------



## rlee (Aug 22, 2015)

Just bought a Dynaplug kit. I have used the genuine innovations but should have just spent the money once and bought the best. Mountain bike holes are generally small and the fork on other kits make the hole tear a little when inserting the plug.


----------



## VegasSingleSpeed (May 5, 2005)

Rob_E said:


> I've only ever used the the General Innovations kit...


I bought one of these kits earlier this year...compact, but surprisingly heavy. I think my stem was lighter (I'm being facetious...the kit weighs about 60 grams. I can't find a weight-weenie stem within 15 grams of that), and the bulk of the material is in the container that unscrews from the cap/fork, not the handle of the fork itself. So, I don't get it...none of the extra material wasted in the 'container' offers any strength towards installing the tire plug. It's just a stupid design. I chucked it up in my mill and cut the fork out, and packed the fork and bacon strips in my spare patch kit.



Flying_Scotsman said:


> The new Stans dart kit is meant to be good...
> 
> https://www.notubes.com/DART


Just bought one of these. The kit plus refills are expensive, but the form-factor should make for super-speedy puncture repairs, which was my sole motivation for buying it. No flats yet, but I hope it lives up to the hype.


----------



## Skeeno (Jan 14, 2009)

Dynaplug has saved me three times. Small, light, easy to use. Highly recommend. I have the Racer and the cheap one with the plastic handle. I also added one to my OneUp EDC tool. 

The Stan's Dart is awesome, too. My riding buddy has one. The plug reacts to latex to seal almost instantly. I would have probably gone this route if I didn't already have my Dynaplugs.


----------



## lentamentalisk (Jul 21, 2015)

Yeah, if you're clever you can do a really cool hack with the OneUp tool. Cut the head off an empty CO2 cartridge, tap the hole (I think it is #8 or #10?) and you can thread the Dynaplug shaft right into the CO2 mount. No further handles needed. Someone did a tutorial on this, but I can't remember where.


----------



## Skeeno (Jan 14, 2009)

No need to do anything to modify the EDC. You can get the preloaded threaded tubes from Dynaplug for $20. They thread right in to the EDC.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeeno (Jan 14, 2009)

Dynaplug® Online Store | Dynaplug® Insertion Tubes

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk

EDIT: I just remembered that the EDC plug kit came with an adapter for the tube to thread into, so it's not a direct fit.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Anyone using KOM?

Seems cheaper with even better overall reviews (on Amazon anyways) than any of the above mentioned.
Quick pro's I see:
-strips are small diameter. Good for small punctures that don't seal for whatever reason
-can twist together 2 or 3 strips for larger holes as needed, hopefully works on sidewall cuts
Cons:
IDK, thin strips on a mtb tire not ideal in most cases 

The ProBike looks similar but comes with two sizes of strips. I wonder is these bacon strip type designs even work on true side wall cuts well. Seems like the flexing of the hole on the side would still cause leaking. In this case the Stan's style seems better, but folks complain of the tip bending during use.

Seems like an addition to carrying a tube, not a replacement.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

eatdrinkride said:


> Seems like an addition to carrying a tube, not a replacement.


I carry the Dynaplug Racer, too. Used it for the first time a couple weeks ago (I bought if after a puncture a couple years ago that it would have worked on). It's super fast for the kinds of failures it's meant to address (not sidewall cuts).

I also carry a mini bottle of Stans in case my sealant is dry (and I didn't realize it), or my sealant spurts out of a big hole before I can repair it, or similar. Haven't used it myself yet, but I've loaned it to others.

I also haven't seen a single kit that can address everything, either. I think for sidewall cuts, a tube is going to be your best bet for holding air, but you've gotta get that slash supported some way or another, especially if it's a big one. A tire boot, a small sewing kit, something like that. You can use the old school tube patch kits with the vulcanizing adhesive on small sidewall holes, but the prep work on that (gotta clean off the sealant from that spot, etc) will be time consuming. I carry some small glueless patches that are primarily to address the possibility of holes in my spare tube, whether from storage, or after it's inserted into the tire. But I suspect those could be used similarly. I almost always have some old wrappers in my pack that I can use for tire boots. A boot + tube is my standard for sidewall cuts. That said, if I'm on a bigger ride, farther from home (esp on longer bikepacking rides), I can add a small sewing kit and some glue for a repair that might actually hold air tubeless again.

Thankfully I don't have to deal with sidewall damage much. The rocks in my area generally aren't the sharp kind.


----------



## tony_mm (Dec 1, 2016)

Harold said:


> I carry the Dynaplug Racer, too. Used it for the first time a couple weeks ago (I bought if after a puncture a couple years ago that it would have worked on). It's super fast for the kinds of failures it's meant to address (not sidewall cuts).
> 
> I also carry a mini bottle of Stans in case my sealant is dry (and I didn't realize it), or my sealant spurts out of a big hole before I can repair it, or similar. Haven't used it myself yet, but I've loaned it to others.
> 
> ...


Dollar bill, granula bar packaging etc....
or Park Tool TB-2 https://www.parktool.com/product/emergency-tire-boot-tb-2


----------



## Darth Lefty (Sep 29, 2014)

A few years ago I had a slash about an inch long on a 37mm road bike tire. A dollar and a tube swap and I went home. I think a tubeless setup maybe could have survived it with an insert, but if the slash happened, only a tube would save it. I haven't seen inserts for "road plus" yet but it's got to be only a matter of time.

But it's definitely not a common occurrence. I can't think of any similar I've ever had. I also haven't had any "normal" punctures or pinches since I started tubeless except one time that I had let the sealant dry out.

I also don't miss the snaky pile of tubes in the garage waiting to be patched. They went away when I started putting sealant in the tubed bikes too.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

tony_mm said:


> Dollar bill, granula bar packaging etc....
> or Park Tool TB-2 https://www.parktool.com/product/emergency-tire-boot-tb-2


Depends on the kind of sidewall slash you have. A small one, sure. If it's big enough, a boot won't support it enough to keep the tube from bursting out of the hole. That's where a small sewing kit comes into play.


----------



## tony_mm (Dec 1, 2016)

Harold said:


> Depends on the kind of sidewall slash you have. A small one, sure. If it's big enough, a boot won't support it enough to keep the tube from bursting out of the hole. That's where a small sewing kit comes into play.


Who is selling such small sewing kit?
Or DiY?


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

Get the smallest sailmaker's needle you can, and wrap it from the eyelet all the way down with dental floss (you can get silk floss if you are looking for the strongest stuff). A thimble would be a good idea if you have reinforced sidewalls.


----------



## Yeah right (Jun 1, 2019)

Velox tubular tire repair kit







And it comes with a tube patch kit! Older ones even came with a thimble.


----------



## VegasSingleSpeed (May 5, 2005)

Yeah said:


> Velox tubular tire repair kit
> View attachment 1316543
> 
> And it comes with a tube patch kit! Older ones even came with a thimble.


Ughhh...flashbacks from repairing Clement sew-ups over 20 years ago.


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

what is the advantage of the tubeless plugs versus just putting a tube in it?


----------



## KThaxton (Jun 4, 2009)

tim208 said:


> what is the advantage of the tubeless plugs versus just putting a tube in it?


Probably just a speedy repair.....and mtb'rs are fond of new, shiny gear.


----------



## Skeeno (Jan 14, 2009)

tim208 said:


> what is the advantage of the tubeless plugs versus just putting a tube in it?


Tubeless is generally WAY less prone to thorn punctures, so most of the time tubeless tires repair themselves with sealant. It's much easier to throw a plug in and enjoy the benefits of tubeless than to deal with the messy sealant when trying to install a tube and then worrying about thorns and pinch flats for the rest of your ride. I would only install a tube as a last resort. Luckily, I've never needed it, but I do carry one.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

I hefted an astoundingly feather-lite Tubolito tube in its packaging at a bike fest last weekend.

If you're on the weight weenie side and carry a tube(s), you could def save some weight. Pricey (~ $37) but could be worth it if every oz/gram counts.

They have regular mountain bike (up to 2.5") and then sizes for plus tires.

Tubolito


----------



## lentamentalisk (Jul 21, 2015)

Beware there have been a bunch of reports of the extra light version of the tubolito tubes leaking. But I've had no issue with their normal light ones.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

June Bug said:


> I hefted an astoundingly feather-lite Tubolito tube in its packaging at a bike fest last weekend.
> 
> If you're on the weight weenie side and carry a tube(s), you could def save some weight. Pricey (~ $37) but could be worth it if every oz/gram counts.
> 
> ...


It's not just the weight, but the bulk. A 29x3" Tubolito is less than HALF the size of a regular 29x2.0-2.4 tube. I can fit a Tubolito, my multi-tool, inflator, 2 16 gram cartridges, 2 tire levers, and a plugging kit in a "regular" sized seat pack. There's still room for a few things at the bottom of the bag, to boot.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

On the subject of big sidewall tears, I carry a section of plastic cut from a 2 liter bottle of soda in my pack. That combined with a tube should get me back to the trailhead in all but the worst scenarios. Weighs almost nothing of course. The only advantage I see of these plug kits is efficiency. could get me going pretty quickly but I still have to carry it tube just in case.


----------



## Darth Lefty (Sep 29, 2014)

Someone posted here a month or so ago some trials with the Stan's dart. They found it was great with Stan's but didn't work well with Orange Seal, the catalyst on the dart made the dried sealant powdery and it wouldn't hold air.


----------



## VegasSingleSpeed (May 5, 2005)

Non-substantive update:

I had the chance to use the Stan's Dart to repair a sidewall cut this weekend. Late, late night on an ultra route; repair went exactly as expected. Had the Dart installed within a few seconds of locating the cut, and a few pumps to get the tire back up to pressure. All while fatigued and sleep-deprived.

Here's where the utility of this plug system breaks down...if your tires experience multiple plugs over the course of a long race or tour and you are forced to use a tube to continue, you will have to remove all of the previously-installed plugs (due to the pointy tip on the interior of the tire's casing)...this might also require subsequent repairs to the casing that were previously plugged before you can use the tube.

So, Stan's Dart works great until (I expect) you are forced to use a tube.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Is the tip of the darts really that point to cause issues with a tube?


----------



## VegasSingleSpeed (May 5, 2005)

Funoutside said:


> Is the tip of the darts really that point to cause issues with a tube?


https://bikerumor.com/2019/10/07/st...better-seal-tubeless-tire-punctures-for-good/


----------



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

Skeeno said:


> Dynaplug has saved me three times. Small, light, easy to use. Highly recommend. I have the Racer and the cheap one with the plastic handle. I also added one to my OneUp EDC tool.


How did you add one to your ECD tool??

EDIT: Nevermind. : should have kept reading.


----------



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

VegasSingleSpeed said:


> Non-substantive update:
> Here's where the utility of this plug system breaks down...if your tires experience multiple plugs over the course of a long race or tour and you are forced to use a tube to continue, you will have to remove all of the previously-installed plugs (due to the pointy tip on the interior of the tire's casing)...this might also require subsequent repairs to the casing that were previously plugged before you can use the tube.


If you're installing a tube as a back-up, you really need to feel the entire inside of the tire casing for sharp objects that could penetrate a tube anyway. Its not uncommon for a tubeless tire to build up a couple thorns or whatever that seal up fine, but still protrude into the tire. While you're at it, if you have something to cut with, you can cut the head off of a DynoPlug, not sure if that is also the case for the Stan's plug.


----------



## Autoxfil (Sep 18, 2019)

I have used both the Dynaplug and the Dart in the field now - several times with the Dart. Impressions so far:

The Dynaplug is pointier and stronger and ever-so-slightly skinnier. It can thus be stuffed into a smaller puncture. This was useful over the weekend when a buddy got a small puncture which sealant would easily have sealed, but he was delinquent in topping up and there wasn't a drop left in the tire. I don't think I could have jabbed a dart in there without breaking the tool, but I was able to shove a Dynaplug in, and the self-vulcanizing plug worked instantly and lasted the rest of the ride.

The Dart has been shown in some testing referenced above to work best with Stan's sealant, which I use.

The Dart failed me once when I had a decent size hole, and didn't insert the plug fully. It's important to really shove the plug home, or else it can end up partially installed, and the plastic tip just falls off inside the tire. It probably would have sealed up with some air and sloshing the sealant around, but I was back at the car and it was getting late anyway.

The Dart has worked perfectly twice. Once as a trial on the hole above in my shop, and once on a different tire that I punctured with a hard landing on a sharp rock. I left that one in and will ride it around to see if it ever fails.

My suggestion would be the Dynaplug, especially as the carry options are better and it doesn't need Stan's - or any sealant - to work. I will continue to carry both since they are very light, and I think there might be some long slit-type holes where the Dart will work better.

My Dynaplug tool is a Fix Mfg Wheelie Pro, which makes the Dynaplugs a slower option than the Dart (or a Dynaplug Racer tool). But, it's an incredibly light, compact solution. For racing I will probably pick up the Dynaplug Racer and carry it like I carry my Dart - taped to my CO2, in my pocket.

Also, I picked up a Tubilito. This thing is incredibly small and light! I probably should install one and test it out, but at the moment I'm carrying it in my walking-home-is-not-a-good-option ride kit, along with a regular tube in case the Tubilito fails me.


----------



## lentamentalisk (Jul 21, 2015)

Beware of the extra light version of the Tubilito. They are known to leak at the joint where you install the stem. If you've got the normal weight one you're fine. If you have the extra light one, then test it out first. Mine works fine, but I've heard a lot of horror stories.


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

I have a small tool and a big tool. I just slice the big plugs lengthwise with a razor and use them. That way I can tailor any size plug I want. I just buy a pack of plugs for auto's at Harbor Freight, I don't use the glue. The orange seals it up just fine. 

I had luck with putting in three large plugs to fix a 3/4" hole in a fat bike tire. I hit a stick just right and it went through the tire. pulled out the stick, held my finger over the hole and put three of them in with a small needle nose pair of pliers. Would have been a long walk back. I did not trust that tire patch to go out again. I repaired the tire from the inside. 

I ran a set of Jumbo Jim's all the way to the cords. Damned front tire looked like a porcupine with all the plugs I had in it. Tires just seem to be much easier to puncture once the tread gets really low. 

I have mostly used the large auto plugs as it seems like the Orange Seal itself will fix most any leak that would take a small plug.


----------

